# New RIDGID RD8000 Generator w/Woes



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Greetings to All here on the PEF from a new fellow!

About ten (10) days ago I bought a generator. After having done some "research" via the InformationSuperHighway, I decided to pick the RIDGID RD8000. After having read the Operator's Manual and doing the necessary assembly of the wheels and such, I also did/performed the following:

Union76 92 Octane Gasoline (fresh)

Lubricant/Oil (10W-30) Included from mfg.

Fuel Lever ON

Choke ON

Battery Fully Charged

No matter what I did, the generator will not start as indicated in the first two (2) videos found here:

ViDU2ube - YouTube

This past Saturday I exchanged it for a "newer" one. Took it home did the same steps and it fired right up and I let it run for five (5) minutes. Yesterday Sunday I decided to give it a "test" run, but quit as soon as it started. Video of this woeful performance here:






At least I'm finding this out now rather than if and when I need it due to power outages. Any input as to what I should do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Take this one back again. It is new and you shouldn't be messing with it as you paid for warranty. If it is from a box store either get another model or better get your money back and buy a generator from a dealer that services what he sells. The price difference will not be significant. Roger


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't be so quick to take the choke off and when you do, open it slowly. The engine needs to warm up a bit when cold.

Otherwise, it appears to be a fuel problem but, double check that the oil level is full as most generators will cut out on low oil.

If still nothing, take it back.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

aandpdan said:


> Don't be so quick to take the choke off and when you do, open it slowly. The engine needs to warm up a bit when cold.
> 
> Otherwise, it appears to be a fuel problem but, double check that the oil level is full as most generators will cut out on low oil.
> 
> If still nothing, take it back.


 
Ditto on that

I swear it sounds like it ran out of gas


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments. After siphoning out the gasoline and refueling it back up with same said gasoline, it started up and ran! What the mess?


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Did a cold start yesterday and it started and is running fine from what I can tell. Also used a sound level meter to give me a _general_ idea of what my neighbors may/will be dealing with if and whenever there's a power outage in our area.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Yours is a common problem with imported engines. The factory often runs a preservative through them to prevent corrosion during the long boat ride and this needs to be flushed out. Try Seafoam in the gas, if that doesn't clear it the carb needs to come off and be cleaned. Thoroughly flush the tank while you are at it..


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Romore said:


> Try Seafoam in the gas, if that doesn't clear it the carb needs to come off and be cleaned. Thoroughly flush the tank while you are at it..


+1 for Seafoam...works nicely.


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Romore said:


> Yours is a common problem with imported engines. The factory often runs a preservative through them to prevent corrosion during the long boat ride and this needs to be flushed out. Try Seafoam in the gas, if that doesn't clear it the carb needs to come off and be cleaned. Thoroughly flush the tank while you are at it..





Robert Coats said:


> +1 for Seafoam...works nicely.


My friends are ATV/Chainsaw/Boat/Motorcycle guys and they swear by this stuff. Going to have to give it a try and see how it turns out for me. Thanks!


----------

